# Look 555 Sizing



## jpat (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the opportunity to buy a new Look 555 frameset but I am unsure about the sizing. I currently ride a 52 cm Specialized Tarmac. I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam. The frame I was looking at 53cm. Would the 53cm be too big for me? Do Looks run big or more traditional? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2010)

you're gonna have to either sit on one, or find the geometry charts and compare them to your own bike. Here's one for the 555 origin (doesn't paste right so you'll need to sort it out 1st line is 51, 2nd 53....)

LOOK 555 Origin

51
53
55
57
Center of Bottom Bracket To Center of Top Tube
450
495
505
530
Center of Bottom Bracket to Top of Seat Tube
495
540
550
575
Sloping
-67
-47
-52
-44
Effective Top Tube Length
530
545
560
580
Actual Top Tube Length
516
534
548
569
Front Center
580
580
595
608
Trail
64,4
58,2
58,2
58,2
Center to Center
138
152
156
168
Fork Rake
43
43
43
43
Chainstay Length
405
405
405
405
Bottom Bracket Drop
70
70
70
70
Head Tube Angle
72
73
73
73
Seat Tube Angle
74.5
73.75
73.75
73
Head Tube Length
130
150
165
180
Standover
734
772
783
803


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

What model year is it? They made then from 2005 to 2008. The geometry changed in 2007. The 2005 and 2006 are the same and the 2007 and 2008 are the same.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2010)

this one was for 08


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I suspect you'll want a 51cm instead, but a lot can depend upon your torso and arm lengths, too. 

I'm 5' 9", 31" inseam, average torso and reach, and I ride a 53cm 565 which has about the same geometry as the later 555.


----------

